

StopBadware.org Blog Post about Google Fail - kwamenum86
http://blog.stopbadware.org/2009/01/31/google-glitch-causes-confusion

======
bemmu
_"Google generates its own list of badware URLs, and no data that we generate
is supposed to affect the warnings in Google’s search listings"_

So what does their cooperation with Google even mean if stopbadware does not
provide them with the list?

------
kwamenum86
I found some of the comments interesting, most notably "I will use Yahoo from
now on, thank you very much." Many of the non-technically inclined will feel
the same way.

